# WWE Breaking Point



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*September 13, 2009

Randy Orton (c) vs. John Cena - "I Quit" match for the WWE Championship. If anyone interferes on Orton's behalf, he will lose the title.

Chris Jericho and The Big Show (c) vs. Montel Vontavious Porter and Mark Henry - Tag Team match for the Unified WWE Tag Team Championship

John Morrison (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler - Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship

CM Punk (c) vs. The Undertaker - Submission match for the World Heavyweight Championship

D-Generation X (Triple H and Shawn Michaels) vs. The Legacy (Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase) - Submissions Count Anywhere match

The Great Khali (with Ranjin Singh) vs. Kane - Singapore Cane match*​


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't think this is going to be a very entertaining show. All the performers are against guys that don't do soo well.

And Orton and Cena right at the top as usual. :sarcastic12::sarcastic12::sarcastic12::sarcastic12: X100000000000000000000


----------

